# Saturday Smoke and some desert



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wings are done, decision time...

My fatty turned into a meatloaf of sorts... 1lb deer sausage, 1.5lb deer burger, 2 eggs, bread crumbs, so seasonings, an onion minced, then stuffed with mexican cheese and green onions, wrapped with some bacon I had. Not enough for a weave, but will flavor none the less. Pulled the pan and convegerator to add hickory chunks and replace, now set for a smoming session!

Had to make some desert while the wings smoked!












































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

yes please. Damn!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wooowzzzeeerrr, I have 2.... of everything! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

That meatloaf looks insanely good!! 
My MIL wanted me to do her a brisket. Well their butcher mis labeled the “brisket” cut from the last hefer and I ended up cooking this mystery meat brisket style. 20 hours later and I think I cooked a big rib roast. Fatty as hell and NOT good. Note to self: get briskets from the store.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Jaster
If you would try that wing marinade I posted some time back, you will never grill them any other way. The flavor is insanely good.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Jaster
> If you would try that wing marinade I posted some time back, you will never grill them any other way. The flavor is insanely good.


Now I remember you posting it, going to look for it. Have to make me some more. I think I am going to shoot for 300° or, pull the invegerator and grill em a few min to crust the skin next time. Still dang good though. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jaster said:


> Now I remember you posting it, going to look for it. Have to make me some more. I think I am going to shoot for 300° or, pull the invegerator and grill em a few min to crust the skin next time. Still dang good though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I can re post it Monday.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I can re post it Monday.


No need, heading to grab some more wings for dinner, hahahaha

Forgot to post these, 
My Aunt made some Fireball Cupcakes yesterday, sugar free, damn good too, hahah
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

when i do a fatty, i like it the next day as a boat meal sandwich. sliced about 1/2" thick with a little grey mustard.


----------

